# First Aid Kit



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I am doing some backpacking with Pimg in a while, and have started to assemble a first aid kit. I was surprised to do a search on this forum and not find any info on first aid kits. So I figured I'd share what I have started putting together.

First Aid Kit:

1 - Vet wrap 2" x 5yrds (rewrapped onto a smaller dowel for compactness)
1 - Vet wrap 1" x 5yrds (rewrapped onto a smaller dowel for compactness)
6 - Gauze pads 2" x 2"
1 - Waterproof adhesive medical tape 1/2" x 6yrds
1 - Triple antibiotic .5oz
1 - Hydrocortisone .5oz (injected into a carmex tube for compactness [could only find 1oz tubes])
1 - Neosporin .5oz
1 - New Skin liquid bandage .3oz
1 - Iodine tincture 1oz
1 - Hydrogen peroxide (in a travel sized mouthwash container for compactness)
6 - Benadryl tablets
6 - Pepto Bismol tablets
1 - Tick remover
1 - Tweeser kit (pointed and straight tweezers)
1 - Bandage scissors

Bloat kit (as defined here):

1 - Hose 6' x 1/2" i.d.
1 - Hose 6' x 1/4" i.d.
1 - KY Jelly .5oz (Check travel section at Walmart!)
1 - Wood block with hole


That's what I've got going right now. I am still looking for a waterproof container to put it all in. I'll probably get something like this. I will keep the bloat kit as a separate unit that I keep in my main pack. The hose doesn't compact very well to keep in Pimg's pack. Here's a pic of what I have assembled so far.










...I think that there is not much difference between Neosporin and triple antibiotic, so I might drop the Neosporin from the kit. I still have room in my own first aid kit I can put it in.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Very nice list, everyone should see it


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

For the record, I was just able to fit everything into this waterproof case:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pelican-1040-027-100-Micro-Carabineer-Yellow/dp/B00152PF4I/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1313701011&sr=1-3[/ame]


And I was also curious about the New Skin. I figured it would be good if my dog scratched a pad or something, but wasn't sure if it was OK to use it on a pad. Not sure why not- if it can be used pretty much anywhere on a human, I assume it would be fine on the dog... thoughts?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great kit! I recently took a Red Cross pet first aid/cpr course. You might want to add a bottle of saline for washing eyes or cuts, a small flashlight for looking into ears and up noses, a soft muzzle and a big towel- you can use it to carry an injured dog, or wrap it around the neck to restrain it. The instructor also suggested you include a picture of you with your dog so you can prove she's yours.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks! I did pick up a soft muzzle as well, and carry multiple flashlights when hiking. The towel and picture are great additions!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You also need

Thermometer flexible with covers
bottle of sterile eye wash
Ice packs (instant)
superglue for ripped paw pads
Blood stop powder (optional)
I would carry more than 6 benedryl if you need it for a dog the dose is one per 25lbs every 4 hours.
Duct tape (always no first aid kid should be without)
Gas-X (can buy you some time)

Stapler is nice; I would carry that before I would take a bloat kit. If you are going to do the bloat kit, I would make sure you have been trained to use it. Best to premeasure your hose.

Once you tighten up that vet wrap it is almost impossible to unwrap I just keep mine in the top of the pack so it does not compress. I have thrown away more compressed vet wrap than I have used.

Our team carries IV fluids for emergency hydration. We have started using K9 GoDog powder for drinking. Carry water for the dog to drink. They can get giardia too.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> superglue for ripped paw pads


I guess that answers my question about new skin! If you can use super glue on the pad, I'm sure new skin would be totally acceptable.



jocoyn said:


> Blood stop powder (optional)


I do carry a large quick clot compress in a serious trama pack that I could use if need be. But it might be nice to have a small vile of this stuff... Good addition!



jocoyn said:


> I would carry more than 6 benedryl if you need it for a dog the dose is one per 25lbs every 4 hours.


Thanks! I've been meaning to ask my vet about dosage and keep forgetting.



jocoyn said:


> Duct tape (always no first aid kid should be without)
> Gas-X (can buy you some time)


Both major omissions in my kit. Right on with both.



jocoyn said:


> Stapler is nice; I would carry that before I would take a bloat kit. If you are going to do the bloat kit, I would make sure you have been trained to use it. Best to premeasure your hose.


Stapler instead of bloat kit?? I'm not getting this... To perform surgery or something?? That might be more advanced than I'm willing to do!



jocoyn said:


> Once you tighten up that vet wrap it is almost impossible to unwrap I just keep mine in the top of the pack so it does not compress. I have thrown away more compressed vet wrap than I have used.


Great tip. It was indeed very hard to unwrap when I needed to use it!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have all of the bandages you've listed but my kit is mostly holistic and geared toward encounters with porcupines, infections and GI issues. 

I always take the following with me:

Calendula/hypericum cream (for infections, hot spots, cuts)
Aloe vera gel
Activated charcoal
Slippery Elm Bark (capsules)
Gas X
Arnica (or Traumeel)
Nux Vomica
(and a couple of other remedies that I can't think of right now) 


Also, maybe something for deskunking????


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A skin stapler is easy to use - friend had one to fix her horses all the time and carried it in her dog pack. Figure all the barbed wire out in the woods (at least off trail) and dogs can get ripped up. 

I don't carry a kit for bloat - figure if they are not torsioned gas-x may relieve the pressure. And if they are torsioned the hose is not going to help. Either way you are in big trouble.....but I don't know......Have to study tha more.

-----

All my waterproof storage containers are made by ziploc. Double zipper storage - quart bags for the most part (heck that is even my waterproof phone case  ). About the only thing I have in a small nylon case is medicines I do not want to leave in my car (my SAR pack stays in the truck all the time but medicines do not for me or the dog (we share obviously as appropriate))


----------

